# Dash Motorsports T-Dash Tires



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

MORE GREAT NEWS FROM DAN
Dash Motorsports T-Dash Tires will be available by the end of this week
Same Great Silicone Tires that are on the T-Dash Chassis...








They will be available from
Tom Stump
Jaghobbies.com
SlotsnStuff.com​


----------



## Warlock1 (Jun 17, 2014)

WooHoo!!! Happy days are here again.......

Good call, these tires are great!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed!!! Glad that Dan is making them available!! They have great traction!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

YES ! :thumbsup: This is something I've Wanted more of, since I got my first T-Dash Chassis ! These fill a need for me, as I have too many T-Jets that NEED Quality Skinny Tires that are not Rubber, but look like the originals, tho actually Perform like Modern Skinny Sili's. Thank you Danny Tantrum :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> YES ! :thumbsup: This is something I've Wanted more of, since I got my first T-Dash Chassis ! These fill a need for me, as I have too many T-Jets that NEED Quality Skinny Tires that are not Rubber, but look like the originals, tho actually Perform like Modern Skinny Sili's. Thank you Danny Tantrum :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it could be that a lot of the stress of the venture may be gone and he is no longer


> Danny Tantrum


 but Danny Laidback & mellow


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> it could be that a lot of the stress of the venture may be gone and he is no longer but Danny Laidback & mellow


I've come to embrace the 'Danny Tantrum' moniker...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I know
just having some fun


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> I know
> just having some fun


me too:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*D.t.*



lenny said:


> I've come to embrace the 'Danny Tantrum' moniker...


That's really cool :thumbsup:
...as long as you DON'T have to pay Royalties to the Flaming Bag of Poop


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Keep trolling Ralf! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Um I dont think you guys should be "having fun" I did not think it was allowed on here, mods better curb that action fast, nip it in the bud type deal

Dan, Great products & I hope you continue to do more

Boosted


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*Update*



slots-n-stuff said:


> MORE GREAT NEWS FROM DAN
> Dash Motorsports T-Dash Tires will be available by the end of this week
> Same Great Silicone Tires that are on the T-Dash Chassis...


T-Dash Tires are being delivered today... Wow that was fast shipping Dan....
Thank you..


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

YIPPIE!!!! :thumbsup: I also need a good skinny tire. These work for me. 

"Danny Tantrum" ????? Now that's just too funny. Glad you're having fun with it Dan.


----------

